# Viking Cat Club Show Brag



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

We are just back from our local FB show and what a day we have had! Our Blue Point girl Missy, Gizmo the Havana boy and Toby the Bicolour boy were all entered. Missy won her first CAC, NOM, Best Queen (side) and went on to win best opposite sex :Gizmo won EX1, NOM and a 2nd in Neuter (side) and went on to win Best Junior  Then Toby won EX1, NOM, Best Debutante (side), Best Kitten (side) and then went on to win Best Overall Kitten To have three of our cats on the central Best In Show podiums was an amazing feeling but then just to make the day complete our new little boy at just 19 weeks old won Best in Catogary making him the overall section IV winner beating all the other adults, kittens, juniors and neuters including quite a few highly titled cats!!!!!!!! We do have photos and when we come down from cloud nine I will post them.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*CONGRATULATIONS MAY, you've had a fab day*
*Where were you, lol. I was stewarding all day*


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Selk67U2 said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS MAY, you've had a fab day*
> *Where were you, lol. I was stewarding all day*


Were you with the judges? if so you will have seen Toby get best in show
Not bad eh! at 19 weeks old winning averell BIS
Go on ask me I'm I pleased.............................YES!!!!!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, yes May I was with Ali, the male judge all day We don't get to see any names ect of the cats, just breed & colour, so I would'nt of even known it was him, lol. Toby did fantastic, bet you are on cloud 9....or above haha*


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Haha, yes May I was with Ali, the male judge all day We don't get to see any names ect of the cats, just breed & colour, so I would'nt of even known it was him, lol. Toby did fantastic, bet you are on cloud 9....or above haha*


Now I know what you look like 
It was a lovely show and some beautiful cats were their


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

*WELL DONE* 
Sounds like everyone had a good day today


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

OMG WHAT AN AMAZING START FOR TOBY AND A CONTINUED ACHIEVEMENT FOR THE LIL LADY MISSY AND ALSO FOR GIZMOHow apt and fitting and richly deserving are all 3-no wonder ya couldn't speakSo very proud and so pleased for you MayHow exciting is this


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

*WELL DONE !! *


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Well done everyone that entered the show yesterday! Sounds like you all had cracking results


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Well done, you must be so justifiably pleased with yourself


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone  I'm still on cloud 9 
I cant quite believe it


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Did you get your pics done with Bob Fox May ? Can't wait to see how Angels turn out. He takes some lovely photo's*


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Did you get your pics done with Bob Fox May ? Can't wait to see how Angels turn out. He takes some lovely photo's*


No I was soooooo excited I forgot to get the photo taken


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Did you get your pics done with Bob Fox May ? Can't wait to see how Angels turn out. He takes some lovely photo's*


Is that Robert Fox who judges or stewards sometimes? A bloke that is into guns and gun clubs? I have seen him at some shows and know him cos I used to work for the same insurance company for a long time, if its the same guy? If it is, I knew him before I even started breeding cats. Would be interesting to know. C.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Is that Robert Fox who judges or stewards sometimes? A bloke that is into guns and gun clubs? I have seen him at some shows and know him cos I used to work for the same insurance company for a long time, if its the same guy? If it is, I knew him before I even started breeding cats. Would be interesting to know. C.


*He does'nt judge or steward that I know of Chrissy, not at FIFe shows anyway. He has always just taken the photo's *


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

The Bob Fox I know is always at the gccf shows, I bet its the same guy  Well done you btw, bravo!!!!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, Thanks Chrissy

Here's his web site*
www.photopaws.co.uk


----------

